# Has anyone heard of this or done this?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I just read an article from a woman who wrote she washes her dogs with DAWN dishwashing detergent. I know Dawn is good for alot of things but has anyone done this or heard of it? I have not heard of anyone doing this. It was in All magazine I believe its called that. I just don't know about this or can't imagine it with all the shampoos out there for dogs! 
I am curious about this. Wondering if its ok to use on your dog or just it wont do any harm? Alot cheaper than the doggy shampoo I buy! But also I do get conditioner too! Oh well any thoughts on this washing your dog with DAWN dishwashing detergent?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think for a while there was a commercial showing how rescues were washing birds that were trapped and injured in oil spills to wash the oil off them. So, no , I would not reccomend using any dish soap, its harsh and will strip off the natural skin oils. (kind of the whole point of a dishwashing soap to cut through grease and all)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I think for a while there was a commercial showing how rescues were washing birds that were trapped and injured in oil spills to wash the oil off them. So, no , I would not reccomend using any dish soap, its harsh and will strip off the natural skin oils. (kind of the whole point of a dishwashing soap to cut through grease and all)


I had heard of this for the birds and saw that but when I read in that magazine she washes her dogs with it I questioned this! But now that you say the natural skin oil I had not thought about that. I thought it should be mild but now I think that sounds right! I wonder how her dogs are with washing them with dawn! I should question this at the magazine sight! thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My mom used to do this with our dogs while growing up. But that doesn't say much because she used to call our pets $100 animals. If they ever cost more than that, she wouldn't pay for it. And sadly she still feels that way. I finally have talked her into feeding Canidae, but its the weight management formula so its all full of fillers that are low calorie. Better than what she was feeding before...Nutro...yuck.

So, I wouldn't ever recommend using dish detergent to wash your dog, UNLESS it was covered in something that needed to be cut...like grease.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is sometimes used for hotspots because of the antibacterial qualities. It's main ingredient is Triclosan and it is strong stuff and if it is not all rinsed off it can cause bigger problems. If you use it rinse, rinse, rinse and rinse again. Unless you are going after a hotspot or some other problem, I would not recommend it. Go with something a litte dog friendlier.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

it drys skin and coat. the only thing that it is good for is killing fleas on puppies and kittens that are too young for any sort of preventive.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> My mom used to do this with our dogs while growing up. But that doesn't say much because she used to call our pets $100 animals. If they ever cost more than that, she wouldn't pay for it. And sadly she still feels that way. I finally have talked her into feeding Canidae, but its the weight management formula so its all full of fillers that are low calorie. Better than what she was feeding before...Nutro...yuck.
> 
> So, I wouldn't ever recommend using dish detergent to wash your dog, UNLESS it was covered in something that needed to be cut...like grease.


Your mom just sounds cute!:wink: Our beagle we paid $175.00 from a breeder for him and my goodness I guess the terms "you get what you pay for" applys haha! I dont mean you have to pay oodles of monety for a great dog but our beagle does rank in the not so nice beagle category haha! I hope your Mom's $100 dogs are better than our beagle haha! It took me a while to figure out dog nutrition so I can relate to that with your Mom!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

wags said:


> Your mom just sounds cute!:wink: Our beagle we paid $175.00 from a breeder for him and my goodness I guess the terms "you get what you pay for" applys haha! I dont mean you have to pay oodles of monety for a great dog but our beagle does rank in the not so nice beagle category haha! I hope your Mom's $100 dogs are better than our beagle haha! It took me a while to figure out dog nutrition so I can relate to that with your Mom!:smile:


I meant that if a dog cost more than $100 at the vet, she wouldn't pay for it...bad huh?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I meant that if a dog cost more than $100 at the vet, she wouldn't pay for it...bad huh?


ha! Have to save money I guess somehow but I dont think so at the vets whooooo expensive! I have to take mine in again for her blood test february if I added up all the bills for her UGH but shes worth it! I would still be shocked haha! I still like your MOM! She sounds too cute! :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know that some people with PWDs and even poodles will wash their dogs with dawn to seperate the hair and start it matting in order to cord it.
Kinda like dreadlocks!


----------

